
Show HN: Find personal blogs written by humans - brundolf
https://github.com/brundonsmith/blogs
======
brundolf
Hi all, author here. The thinking behind this was, "there are tons of cool
little blogs out there and they're really hard to find, so let's make it
easier". If you agree then I'd love to get contributions to the list, or even
the code if you feel so inclined. More details in the README. Feel free to ask
me anything.

------
jason0597
I think the fact that you only got programming blogs says quite a lot about us
and this community (even me, who I'm not a programmer)

~~~
brundolf
That's not _quite_ the case. There's additional tagging that could be done
even just with the ones that are already present; certainly more nuance than
just "programming" and at least a couple that wouldn't fit that tag at all. I
was just tired at the end of working on this all afternoon and didn't want to
take the time to go through all the websites I'd found and come up with tags
for them, haha.

------
seesawtron
It would be great to have a filter to cluster themes of blogs so people can
find blogs of specific topics.

~~~
brundolf
There are links to filter by different tags underneath the search bar, it's
just that there's only one tag right now :)

